# Hillary Clinton Rocks



## Militant_Taint (Jan 23, 2006)

Hillary Clinton Rocks!!!!!! 
Hillary Clinton 2008!!!!

Thought you guys might enjoy the blast from the past username and post.


----------



## aupeters (Jun 29, 2004)

ha, nice. Personally I would love to watch a Condi-Hillary debate on Foxnews, and watch Hillary get put in her place, but then again Hillary would have to actually get the Democratic nomination before any debates, 
Anyone But Hillary in 2008


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

O GOD no...he isnt back is he?

And Hillary is the devil.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Don't PETA, and the little gay democrates have a chat room for gooberboy?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Probably right next to those gay Republican chat rooms. k:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

:rollin:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Ken,

YOU DA! MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

YA, because he knows right where the chat room is at!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You are the one who brought up the fact about Democrats at gay chat rooms.How would you know that unless you were there?????

I only said probably....you seem to know all about them. :rollin:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

his just in for you MT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CNNGALLUP SHOCK POLL: ONLY 16% FIRM ON HILLARY FOR PRESIDENT
Wed Jan 25 2006 10:50:26 ET

Most voters now say there's no way they'd vote for Sen. Hillary Rodham Clinton if she runs for president in 2008 - while just 16 percent are firmly in her camp, a stunning new poll shows.

CNNGALLUP found that 51 percent say they definitely won't vote for Clinton (D-N.Y.) in 2008, another 32 percent might consider it, and only 16 percent vow to back her. That means committed anti-Hillary voters outnumber pro-Hillary voters by 3-1. The poll suggests she can forget about crossover votes - 90 percent of Republicans and 75 percent of conservatives say there's no way they'd back her.

Meanwhile, 46% said they would oppose Secretary of State Rice if she ran for President - a step Rice has repeatedly said she won't take.

END


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

If you're firm on Hillary, you're one sick individual! Burl


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Ken 1, Alakan Brown Bear Killer 0


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Burly1 said:


> If you're firm on Hillary, you're one sick individual! Burl


 :rollin:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FLASH5 (Jan 25, 2006)

do we really want anymore" hill billys" in office


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

HILLARY'S FIRST NIGHT AS PRESIDENT in January 2009

Hillary Clinton gets elected President and is spending her 
first night in the White House. She has waited so long.......... 
The ghost of George Washington appears, and Hillary says,

"How can I best serve my country?"

Washington says, "Never tell a lie." 
"Ouch!" Says Hillary, "I don't know about that."

The next night, the ghost of Thomas Jefferson appears... 
Hillary says, "How can I best serve my country?" 
Jefferson says,

"Listen to the people." 
"Ohhh! I really don't want to do that."

On the third night, the ghost of Abe Lincoln appears.. 
Hillary says, "How can I best serve my country?" 
Lincoln says,

"Go to the theater."


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

:lol: :lol: k: k: :toofunny: :toofunny: :rollin:

huntin1


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

George W is the reason why we have term limits. At least those of us who have suffered through 8 years of this will be put out of our misery. Please take me to the Ford theater!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

[siteimg]3445[/siteimg]

Hillary Clinton (D-NY) has already started her 2008 presidential campaign by aligning herself with the military and pretending to be tough on terror.
Fortunately, the ultra-liberal Hillary has yet to brainwash all of the voting public into believing that her symbolism is really substance.
Many have never forgotten that when she was co-president for eight years she was quoted as saying: " I loathe the military."

The picture shows that this soldier has been thru Survival School and learned his lessons well. He's giving the sign of "coercion" with his left hand. These hand signs are taught in survival school to be used by POW's as a method of posing messages back to our intelligence services who may view the photo or video. This guy was obviously being coerced into shaking hands with Hillary Clinton. It's ironic how little she knew that he would so inform us about the photo---perhaps because she's never understood our military to begin with.

If you consider that there have been an average of 160,000 troops in the Iraq theater of operations during the last 22 months, and a total of 2112 deaths, that gives a firearm death rate of 60 per 100,000.

The rate in Washington D.C. is 80.6 per 100,000. That means that you are about 25% more likely to be shot and killed in our Nation's Capitol, which has some of the strictest gun control laws in the nation, than you are in
Iraq.........................

Conclusion:

*We should immediately pull out of Washington!!*


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

DJRooster....Nah,I think Reagan was the poster boy for term limits.

Remember Micheal Douglas's line from the movie Wall Street during that era.....

"Greed is Good" :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well Rooster I think your going to get another eight years just like the last. How much do you need for a theater ticket?

Ken, I though conservatives and many liberals now looking at Reagan through the eyes of history agreed that he was a great president.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Ken, you obtain your views of presidents by watching movies and listening to actors? WOW


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Hold up guys.....I see so many knocks and jokes on here against anything that has anything to do with the Democratic Party,especially Hillary,that I had to nail a Republican.....I actually voted for Reagan the first time....Carter was not presidential material.

As far as Reagan's presidency.....his wife and advisors ran the country during his second term.His presidency turned the country right.Which wasn't bad.....problem is now it is to far right and we need a moderate to bring it back the other way again.


----------



## Militant_Taint (Jan 23, 2006)

Come on guys can't we all just be friends. I would like to sit around a campfire and hold hands inviting all the poor homeless people and sing KoomBaYah. Maybe Osama and Saddam could come over and we could peaceably talk about about why they feel so angry, and how they could better take out their frustrations by quilting or someting else fun. Maybe we could talk to all the poor helpless drug addicts and give them all lots of money because we know that they just want to do good its just that society hasn't been fair to them.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Militant_Taint said:


> Come on guys can't we all just be friends. I would like to sit around a campfire and hold hands inviting all the poor homeless people and sing KoomBaYah. Maybe Osama and Saddam could come over and we could peaceably talk about about why they feel so angry, and how they could better take out their frustrations by quilting or someting else fun. Maybe we could talk to all the poor helpless drug addicts and give them all lots of money because we know that they just want to do good its just that society hasn't been fair to them.


I think your kidding but you do sound like a true Dem with this one.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Thats not the real slim-T, whose the MT Imposter?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I don't know who this guy is, but I do know what a "Taint" is. :wink:

huntin1


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> I do know what a "Taint" is


 :lol: I thought about asking him or maybe her if they knew what that was but thought I'd just wait. At least I know now I'm not the only one that remembers.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm nearly biting my tongue off here. My mind can't leave alone how this fit's the original MT.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Hold up guys.....


Another case of biting my tongue. Ken, do you know how hard it is when you leave openings like


> Remember Micheal Douglas's line


? Even if I don't think that about you my sense of humor can scarcely resist.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Plainsman....I said it tongue in cheek....had to get a rise from you guys on the right.I knew I would.....It's kind of like saying....come on Hillary,wipe out those Republicans....even I don't want her in that office.I hope the Democrats can come up with another candidate,I hate voting for Republicans.....but it sure would make an interesting campaign.The mudslinging would be awesome. :box:

Kind of like the thread Bobm had about teachers and the teachers union.....I really had to bite my tongue to not get into that one.But I practiced self-restraint. :gag:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I would hope the democrats would do better also Ken. I don't think it would be a race with Hillary running. The polls, which I don't put much faith in, say 51 percent of people are solidly against her. I don't think the average democrat would want her to run, but the radicals within the party have hijacked it. I wish the democratic party would return to their roots. I wish both sides would be more bipartisan, but America becomes more polarized each year.

I could not believe that every democrat on the subcommittee voted against Judge Alito. Every peer he has testified that he is one of America's best. That vote demonstrated the democrats desire to remain very partisan. Do they have to answer to Kennedy or what?

Have we forgot who Kennedy is? He constantly brings up the ancient past of people. Do we dare remember Mary Jo Kopechne? Do we dare remember that Teddy was so low as to ask his cousin to say he was driving. Do we dare remember that she gasped for breath (coroners report) for hours while Teddy planned his alibi? Do we dare remember that he paid a fellow student to take his Spanish test at Harvard? Do we dare remember his partying in Florida with a nephew later accused of rape. Alito must cringe to have a lowlife like this judge him.

Oh, well, I hope there are better days ahead for the democratic party. If they can shake the human excrement from their ranks they may once again be the grand party they were of the past. The far past.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Plainsmen,

I saw a short piece on one of the talk shows and they named 9 Democrats that are the fartherest left. Kennedy, Hillary Boxer, Feinstein, Schumar, and I can't remember who else. The question posed to these so called moderates was why they sit back and don't speak out against these far left mouthpieces if they are sincere and really are moderates. They couldn't answer or wouldn't answer. I often wondered the same. Why are the same far left the mouth piece of the Democratic Party? The rest of them could vote them into the backset of congress or the senate. Strip them of their power, treat them like freshmen, give them the worse committe assignments.

But all in all it's good for the Republicans. Keep those clowns in the forefront.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

With boys like MT it was sooooooooo easy to jerk the chain, with men like Ken it revolves around life's outlook which is a lot different animal. I may see things from a different point of view than Ken but the respect is there for him. I have taken great pleasure in some of his cutting and sharp posts like the one in this thread. I am looking forward to his retiring and moving south. Our opportunity to expel toxic gases from our guns into the air in an attempt to down a flying poultry will increase!!!!!!!!!!

Gotta love Ken even when you disagree with him!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :beer: :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ron 
I think I have to agree with you. I sure wanted to give him a little static about the movie quote, but thought I shouldn't. It sure was hard pushing that humor of mine back. Then again, having been conditioned by old MT there was that slight nagging in the back of my head. My reality at the moment is that there are no radicals left on here. I am enjoying this site and the exchange of ideas.

You know old MT was kind of a religious experience for me. The first time I seen his name I sort of muttered to myself "oh god no, not one of those militia radicals from Michigan that will make reasonable conservatives look bad". Sure looks like prayer worked, and you guys were stuck with him. He was a wonderful tool while it lasted.

Oh, Ken I voted against Reagan the first time. I voted for him the second time. He was better than I thought he was going to be. The first time Reagan run I voted straight democrat. Then I went right, now I don't really like any of them that well. I vote against the one I dislike the most. Later.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Ron and Plainsmn....I respect what you have to say.Even though we don't always agree.I understand where you are coming from.Actually we do agree on a lot of things.

I really believe the country is best off when neither party controls everything.That kind of keeps us more towards the middle of the road.Compromise has to come from both sides.I think the country is going to far to the left and hope Democrats take control of at least one house of congress to balance things out.

Same here in ND....the Republican stranglehold on our legislature is not good for the state.At least Hoeven brings us back towards the middle somewhat.If it wasn't for his stand on some of the hunting issues here....I think he is doing a good job.

Saw in the paper today that Conrad is leaning towards voting to confirm Judge Alito.He basically said the president has the right to nominate whomever he wants.Neither he nor Dorgan will support a fillibuster being pushed by Kennedy and Kerry.

The biggest problem with both parties is the the extreme ends are the most active and vocal and control both parties.

Plainsman....."but the radicals within the party have hijacked it." That can also be said of the Republican Party.....The extreme right radicals have highjacked it.

Ron....my wife and I met with a TFFR counselor last week.She is retireing after this year,I am going one more to boost my retirement pay one more time.We will be putting our house up for sale sometime next spring and hopefully be moving down there next summer.Right now we are looking at Valley City or Jamestown.....houseing is too expensive in or close to Fargo.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Your very best democrate/commie wouldn't make a pimpil on Regans A$$.
After Carter gutted the military, Regan made sure we got the equipment we need that we still use till this day.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> After Carter gutted the military, Regan made sure we got the equipment we need that we still use till this day


Got some bad news for you sport.....Carter isn't the one that downsized the military. That was started during the Reagan years and carried over into Papa Bush's term in office. During the Carter years the Navy had something like over 900 ships in active service. Reagan decided to drop that to 600 of the leanest, meanest ships afloat. Bush one completed that job when he was President. To be certain Clinton got carried away and pushed the downsizing to far, something like 400 ships now and this can be seen across the board with all branches of the military. But some of the present blame also goes to none other than Rumsfeld himself for refusing to push for troop strengthening.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

The streamlining of the military under Reagan was not downsizing or stripping of the ability of the military. Many ships that where outdated and in need of repair where retired. A lot of those where WWII and post war built ships that could not accommodate the upgrades to weapons and other things coming on line. New ships where built or scheduled to be built to meet the needs. Clinton and his crew where the primary leaders in many of those projects not getting funded or dropped. Under Carter though the military had the lowest recruitment, lowest moral and highest drug use though out than at any time in our history including during the Vietnam era!

With the fall of the USSR, both Rep and Dem sought what is refereed to as peace time benefits. Meaning that we would spend the money domestically instead of on the military. That included a reduction in field spies and a move to satellite surveillance which has for the past 15 years prove costly in both our ability to react and on the information we are reacting too. The 9/11 Commission touched on this in its report of which I have read. But it is not highly publicized by the current media.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Ron, I agree with you in part but not all. The downsizing of the military was actually hatched during the Nixon years. However it was only toyed with until 1983 when Reagan put everything on the burner at full steam sort to speak for a modern military force in his bid to sink the Russians by out spending them. Very successful I might add. Those ships that were decommissioned were indeed older vessels but they were functional and played a vital role during Vietnam. Not to mention they kept the size of the force high which was a deterrent in and of itself. They were still functional and useful when taken out of service. Problem was the older ships were taken off the line far faster than new one's were being built.

You are right about one thing and that is Clinton gutted the program by cutting off funds for new projects in all branches of the military and that is one of the main reason our military was/is in such a sorry shape. As for troop moral in the navy you can lay that blame on Admiral Zumwalt and his famous zgrams while he was CNO from 1970-1974. By changing dress codes and relaxing moral standards in the navy everything wet to pot, no pun intended. The other branches of the service, not to be out done just followed suit. Remember that was the age of the flower children which ironically today are wearing business suits and wondering why their children are so screwed up. Carter cannot be blamed for that either. So the bottom line here is though Carter was probable one of the worst Presidents we have ever had, he is not to blame for the woes of the military. Actually Carter was a military man himself, nuke submarines.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Whatever commie!
I was in the military for 24 years and I'm very awear who did what to the military.
Regan was the best thing that ever happen to the US Armed Forces.
Clinton was the biggest joke ever to the US Armed Forces.
Disgraceful to the presidentcy, and disgraceful to this country.
We were embarassed that he was our Commander in Chief.
I remmember when the press couldn't round up people that wanted to see Clinton and we were force to go listen to him.
Regan and both Bushs never had a problem raising a crowd of people who really wanted to see them, and by the way, they really made us feel like they supported everything we did.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Whatever commie! I was in the military for 24 years and I'm very awear who did what to the military


Well apparently you didn't learn very much and by the way...... I put 26 years in the military so you know what you can kiss. I never said Reagan initiated the down sizing.... he was merely follow the law set by the congress but Reagan is the one that pushed it to completion. To blame Carter simply shows ignorance. Since the actual downsizing didn't start until 1984 how the hell do you figure Carter had a hand in it. You sure like to use that word commie a lot ............ pretty juvenile don't you think.....then again maybe that is the problem....you don't.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Time for my two-cents too. I have been in for 20 years now (18 Active Army) and Alaska B. Bear, Gohon, and Ron all have valied points. The down-sizing of the Military started 30+ years ago with the termination and NON-replacemnt of equipment in ALL services. I remember back in 1992 after I got back from the Gulf War that I had to fight to re-enlist in the Infantry because of the draw-downs and Reduction In Fource (RIF) that is still in play to this date.

Every President since Nixon has cut the Military in some way, shape, or form. I can tell you factually, personally, and professionally that Mr. Clinton did the most harm to the United States Military. Not only did he make the most dramatic cuts in equipment spending, but also remember the Cost of Living Allowance pay raise that we get in January? For three years he pushed for less then half of the congress mandated pay raise. For those of you that don't know, I beleive that this January we recieved a 3.4% C.O.L.A so it's not very much.

The worst thing that Mr. Clinton did was lie to the American public and the world and become a laughing stock of the world. He blatantly lied to the entire world, was found out, recanted and said that a blow-job wasn't sex, and the left-winged world loved him for it. How can a President be found out right to be lying and then get re-elected? Beats me, anyways...

The second worst thing he did was make a "softer, gentler, kinder Military". Examples galore, Co-ed basic and advanced training. "Softer" language and training tactics. (Ever heard of the 'stress card' in basic training?) How about the 'Think about it platoon'? Just a few examples.

This is longer then I wanted it to be, sorry. These are just a few facts and personal observences. Also, no time to spell check so get off my arse if you want to attack me on that point alone!

Have a great day!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You know Alaska....you don't need to call people names here.....since you say we,I am a commie.....and you are the opposite....should we start calling you a FASCIST???Another Hitler?????

I don't appreciate it and neither would you.We are all Americans and that means we are entitled to our oppinion.You are welcome to contribute but please refrain from calling people names....whether it be commie or gay or whatever.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Ken,

Does that go for "Left-winged liberal Zealots" too? I like that one.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Nah....I don't think so....a Zealot is different....We could also call Republicans.....Ultra Right Wing Conservative Zealots.

Definition of Zealot....A fanatically committed person.....ultra far right Conservatives are surely that.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Ultra Right Wing Conservative Zealots.


  OUCH!!

(P.s....didn't know these things excisted.)


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You mean right wing conservatives aren't..... fanatically committed?

They sure look like it to me. dd:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hell Ken, he is even calling me a left wing commie. Don't think that is going to fly around here but if it does , does that mean I can now burn both ends of the candle?

SFC Rude, you're absolutely correct about all Presidents having a hand in the down sizing of the military and to some degree that wasn't all bad if the original plan had followed through with new modern equipment to replace the old. But, that didn't happen and we suffered for it. You're also correct that Clinton done the most harm with the budget cuts. I remember reading a story once of a White House aid that stopped a General in the hall way one day and informed him that the wearing of uniforms in the White House was no longer appreciated and he should change his attire to a civilian coat and tie. The General told him to pack sand but that is the mind set that was there at the time. Could be more fiction than truth there but I believe the latter.

Nevertheless that is history now and for the present, in my opinion if we are going to continue to fight global terrorism and nuclear proliferation on a scale that we have taken I believe our troop strength needs to be increased by at least 25%. There are some here that believe we spend to much on the military now but I think differently. If we are going to remain free and strong then we are going to have to pay the price and spend more to do that.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah....Gohon,I saw that.I don't think anyone can't mistake where you are unless they are so far to the right they are about to fall off.Evidently you are to the left of Alaska.Everyone here is to the left of him.

Kind of like we are all to the right of MT.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Your welcome!
I think it's a wonderful thing that you can voice your views in this country for the most part without worrying about someone knocking on your door a putting you in jail for your views. Like the NAACP and Civil liberty Union does to people they don't agree with, but their just there to protect your left wing believes. :beer:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Gohon,

Got to agree with you there. THIS IS MY PERSONAL OPINION TO FOLLOW:

I agree that we need to boost our military by at least 25% in order to maintain the tempo we (the military) have been at far too long. In the news last week there were several articles about the US being severely spread out too thin and we are '...at risk here at home.' Well, guess what, its been like that for years and years. Look at the recruiting numbers since 1999. It is dismal at best. Now the Army is offering the highest cash bonus ever of any service, 40,000.00 PLUS the 37-60,000.00 for college. This is outrageous! We are trying, and I do mean trying, to buy our military.

Each service offers different incentive packages to join. Some offer absolutly nothing and the highest package comes from the Army. DOD splits up the money for the services to spend on recruiting and recruiting efforts. The Army is the largest service so they get more of the budget to play with. Thats how we (they) can give away so much of our (yes our, I pay my tax's too) money. I remember Pres. Bush (#1) telling the Prince of Saudi, who wanted to give each American Soldier, Sailor, and Marine a 1000.00 'bonus' as a thank you from the Saudi people, and Mr. Bush replied, "We are not hired mercinaires(sp)". Now we give an 18 year old kid (anyone under 30 is a kid to me) 40K$ to join the Army for a couple years! Crazy.

I PERSONALLY believe that we should have the (All you left-wingers look away for a moment) 'Mandeotry Service Obligation' *NOT THE DRAFT* like many other countries have. Two year time in one of the services, active or reserve, for every male US citizen. MHO Everyone love's to waive the flag and be all patriotic but almost no one wants to sign the line unless we throw a wagon load of money at them. Sickining really. But hey, what can we do.

I am stepping off the box now, sorry for the rant.

:soapbox:


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

:beer:


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

Live2hunt where are you???? Aren't you going to defend your girlfreind. (Hillery) Boy, I never would have thaught you would take the sidelines on this one.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Magnum: Kind of straying away from where you usually lurk aren't you?

I am not a Hillary fan at all. May have some liberal views on things, but a far cry for what she stands for. By the way, I never voted for her worthless husband either.

I know you have dial-up, so don't jab at me or I will send some pictures to you over email and tie up your computer for a couple of days. :lol:


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

This hottest selling political bumper sticker comes from New York State:

"RUN HILARY RUN'

Democrats put it on the rear bumper.

Republicans put it on the front bumper.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Said Bill Clinton to young Ms. Lewinsky
We don't want to leave clues like Kaczynski,
Since you look such a mess,
Use the hem of your dress
And wipe that stuff off of your chinsky.

and another

Hillary Clinton Commemorative Stamp

The US Postal Service has issued a recall of a stamp they created with a picture of Hillary Clinton to honor her achievements while serving as the First Lady of our nation.

The problem was discovered when claims had been made that the stamp was not sticking to envelopes, and that mail which had been sent using the "Hillary" postage was not being delivered. Senator Clinton demanded a full investigation into the allegations.

A special Postal Service Investigation team was formed and after several months and many dollars spent, made the following findings:

*The stamp was manufactured properly.
*There was nothing wrong with the adhesive.
*People were just spitting on the wrong side


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

Ohh Live2hunt you are not any fun to pick on anymore. I knew I could get a rise out of you though. 58346 those posts are funny I love those. Magnum


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I thought you would get a chuckle out of the email threat.

Magnum...only you can get a way with picking on me...well...and Doug too.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Oh, and somebody told us the best thing to come out of Arkansas was,,,,,um,,,uhhh,,,well,,,,oh ya,,,,the ducks that head north :beer:


----------

